# Missing Bluetick



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

If any of you know of or have any info about a Bluetick hound that has been stolen, or picked up in the spanish fork canyon area please let me know 801-722-4441, or tony @801-592-2338, thanks guys.


----------

